# 4th week in and begining to really feel Cyp now!



## jupiterlocal (Feb 24, 2015)

I am doing 
450-500mg Cyp a week with 2 pins
MAstron every 3.5 days
HCG at 50iu E3.5
anastozole at .5mg/day or as needed

I have some more Cyp from PSL on the way, interested to see how that is(got some PCT items also)

So far Im up 13lbs  even though I have ramped up my cardio and lowered carbs, fat and SODIUM.
When I started I could bearly do 185 for 8, today I crushed that with only 60 seconds between each set for stumulation,  I did 135X10, 185X10 and 205X10 with ease,  didnt have a spotter or would have pushed for 13 on the 205.    
I am trying to old, cutting while bulking cycle with main focus on diet and low and slow cardio.   I will try to post up every couple days to give opinion on PSL items, RivalPharma and TriCoast branded items with details.


----------



## GearHead40 (Feb 24, 2015)

So you are up 13lbs. How do you think the Masteron is working for you?


----------



## jupiterlocal (Feb 25, 2015)

GearHead40 said:


> So you are up 13lbs. How do you think the Masteron is working for you?



I dont know, my first time stacking mast in.  I may back out of it and use towards end of cycle for last 4 weeks in a month or so.   I honestly havent placed what feeling i get from stacking that in, almost feel like it takes water out of certain muscles like my delts that can make them burn durring workouts.   I am trying to even out water gain with upped levels of cardio, I am suprised with the 13lb gain


----------

